# My Version...



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 25, 2006)

of the Morning After. I loved the tutorial and have been dying to make this pen
Comments and critiques are always welcome


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2006)

Well you just proved that sharing knowledge is the way to go...that is a wonderful pen!  You are good!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks really good, Ed! Nice work! [^]


----------



## Nolan (Apr 25, 2006)

I am really starting to like this segmented stuff. Super nice lookin. What thype of glue did you use? It seems I had to realy hurry on the CA to get it in place (right) before it sets up.
Nolan


----------



## gerryr (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks very nice.  You did a great job.


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 25, 2006)

Fantastic pen Ed.
Janet


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 25, 2006)

That is one great looking pen.

jim


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 25, 2006)

Nolan,
You don't have to hurry too much if you have everything cut and ready to go at you glue station..  
I did a Sierra like this one for a gift and you just glue the bottom wood piece to a page of an old phone book with MED CA, then a little around the end of the tube and slide it into the forst wood piece.  That way your tube point up.  A small ring of glue on the wood and on with the next wood piece, until you have them all on the tube.  Squeeze down and then spray with accelerator.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 25, 2006)

Ed,
NICE!!!  I think these pens are very eye-catching and everyone who sees them seems ot want one.  When I did a Sierra, I used my WC pen vice. [xx(]  It loosens up EVERYTIME I drill a blank and my segemnts didn't line up as well as I would have liked because the blank was not drilled straight.[!]  I can't wait til I get my vice from Paul in OKC.....[]


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />I am really starting to like this segmented stuff. Super nice lookin. What thype of glue did you use? It seems I had to realy hurry on the CA to get it in place (right) before it sets up.
> Nolan


Like Bob said...you can use Medium or for me I used thick CA, just make sure all your parts are set and ready to go.  I personally use wax paper so it comes off the glued end easy but that is personal preference.



> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />Ed,
> NICE!!!  I think these pens are very eye-catching and everyone who sees them seems ot want one.  When I did a Sierra, I used my WC pen vice. [xx(]  It loosens up EVERYTIME I drill a blank and my segemnts didn't line up as well as I would have liked because the blank was not drilled straight.[!]  I can't wait til I get my vice from Paul in OKC.....[]


I use the WC vise as well [V]...it has taken some time to get it dialed in with my drill press but I am very, very close now as long as the blanks are square...I have had to trim a couple of blanks from WC to make sure they drilled straight... I guess I should try to get on Paul's list...it is just sooooooo very long.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 25, 2006)

nice looking pen.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 25, 2006)

Ed,
Every time I see one of my designs posted it reminds me why I work so hard on new goodies for everyone! You did good....real good.
If I may ask...What is the dark wood?


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Ed,
> Every time I see one of my designs posted it reminds me why I work so hard on new goodies for everyone! You did good....real good.
> If I may ask...What is the dark wood?


Thanks alot Ron [:I],
I fell in love with your designs from the first time I read your tutorial![:X] I have a couple of ideas to try with it...we will see if they work!?!?!?
The dark wood is walnut...


----------



## jdavis (Apr 26, 2006)

very interesting and nice work


----------



## Charles (Apr 27, 2006)

Kudos my friend!! Outstanding!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, very nice work.  I can't imagine how much time it takes to do something like that.  Did you get the original blank from Ron?  I know he sells them (I think it is called the checkerboard).
Rob


----------



## Nolan (Apr 27, 2006)

Ed and Bob,
Thank you for the replies I will try it both ways and see if I have better luck. I nearly stuck my finger to the blank the other day. [}]

Nolan


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Wow, very nice work.  I can't imagine how much time it takes to do something like that.  Did you get the original blank from Ron?  I know he sells them (I think it is called the checkerboard).
> Rob


I got these blanks off of ebay from Steven...I believe they are the same blanks...Ron???Can you answer that question?

Nolan- I have come close to gluing my fingers to alot of wood, paper towels, brass tubes, sand papaer...but this one was not too bad.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EdwinSSIV_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



OK now I'm confused. Did you make this blank using the tutorial or buy the blank on ebay


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes....The blanks that you purchased from Steve are exactly the same blanks that I sell called checkerboards. Steve and I have been friends for a while now and due to the volume of the blanks I was buying we came to a mutually beneficial business agreement. He makes them and I sell them.
Jim,
The only blank that he got off of eBay would be the checkerboard blank. That is what is needed to begin making a pen based on my tutorial.[]


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to make these blanks but my bandsaw is not very good so long cuts do not come out very good...I tried on my table saw but the blanks were coming out too small because of the size of the blade, got new thinner blade...out of 6 blanks (3 each)of bloodwood and birds eye maple I had one that turned out pretty darn good...but I did not have enough glue in part of the checkerboard stage so when I went to turn it it blew up and I had this huge gaping hole in the middle of my pen![xx(]At that point I said forget it and bought it from Steven. [] Much easier and saved a ton of time and effort!  I could probably now be able to make these blanks but for the time it would take me to make them, it costs less to buy them from Ron or Steven with the same or better results.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />
> Jim,
> The only blank that he got off of eBay would be the checkerboard blank. That is what is needed to begin making a pen based on my tutorial.[]


I guess I should read your tutorial a little closer[][8D][][)] 
Ok I'm not confused anymore[]


----------

